# Who rated you?



## hchav (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyway to determine which ride gave you what rating? If they don't give a rating does this hurt you? I'm trying to determine when a rider gives me a poor rating so I can reflect on what could have been better. I keep my car clean, vacuum daily, wash weekly or sooner if dirty. I keep an iPhone charger and Android charger for their phones. I let them use my Bluetooth for their music. Allow them to control A/C and volume. If they prefer a route other than the GPS I follow their instructions. I greet them, talk if they want to or don't if they are quiet. Yet I think I'm getting screwed. I drive at the worst time 11p-3am since I have another job.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

You give to much, the only way you would know is if you give 1 ride a day and even then you wouldn't really know as someone from 3 days may have waited to rate you.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberX? What is your rating? 4.7 and above is just fine. There is no financial advantage in having a higher rating. There is no competitive advantage either. The number one complaint is navigation so if you don't have a problem there just keep driving.

Remember, in the real world a 4.7 rating is a 94% approval rating. 

Take a look at the ratings sub forum.


----------



## hchav (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah UberX, I have a 2015 Honda Accord with black leather. Does not accepting trips affect rating? I just find it hard to believe that people would rate me low after comments such as:

"You saved my life with the iphone charger, I was not sure how I was going to uber back"
"Man these back seats are real comfortable, who would've known"
"Is there anyway that I can make sure you pick me up later? Very pleasant ride"
"You're the best dressed Uber I have had in a long time"
"Am I your first uber of the night? You're car is so clean"

Only have had one person show dissatisfaction when she asked if I had XM Radio and I said No, I replied that I had a premium Spotify and Premium Pandora accounts I can play anything she would like. She grabbed the phone from my hands and started fondling with my Spotify. What a mess that was, she deleted playlists, and the worst of all I asked where she wanted to go she gave the name of a club I had never heard of. I asked for my phone back so I can put it in the GPS and she wouldn't give it back because she was messing with it. I nearly kicked her out of my car but I was kind nonetheless. I pulled over and stopped, when asked why I wasn't driving I said I didn't know where I was going and needed my phone to guide me there. Boy was I glad when she got off. Needless to say she was drunk. The worst of this experience....it was a $4 ride. Damn club was at the next block.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Screw that, I get comments about how nice my car is but that is all I offer, I get compliments on the music but if they want to listen to their own they better have headphones and a phone it isn't changing.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

@ hchav You are the exact driver that Travis is looking for, while making minimal profits.

At these rates, I don't offer anything but a safe and courteous ride and still get tips.


----------



## hchav (Apr 15, 2015)

Teksaz back to basics...I like it. Think I'll focus on getting from point A to point B and move on to the next.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

hchav said:


> Anyway to determine which ride gave you what rating? If they don't give a rating does this hurt you? I'm trying to determine when a rider gives me a poor rating so I can reflect on what could have been better. I keep my car clean, vacuum daily, wash weekly or sooner if dirty. I keep an iPhone charger and Android charger for their phones. I let them use my Bluetooth for their music. Allow them to control A/C and volume. If they prefer a route other than the GPS I follow their instructions. I greet them, talk if they want to or don't if they are quiet. Yet I think I'm getting screwed. I drive at the worst time 11p-3am since I have another job.


You're clearly not doing enough. For the late night clientele you need to have a stock of vintage wines from several different vineyards, offer a selection of cheese and crackers, and something more substantial, such as sausages on a cocktail stick.

Do you offer a free shoe shine to customers at the beginning or end of each ride?

Do you tip your customers / offer cashback? You should be returning at least 20% of the calculated fare to each customer in cash.

Do you carry a wide selection of custom seat covers in the trunk and offer to retrim the interior of the vehicle for them before starting the ride if the color is not to their liking?

You clearly need to improve your level of service if you want those elusive 5 star ratings.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I had to take a couple ubers today both short trips.

First one I saw she was coming from the east so I crossed the street and let her know, her English wasn't the best but a very nice lady. Car was in nice shape mazda3 base model. She was asking if the air was alright, music, if GPS or my directions, etc. I gave her 5 stars but she worried to much.

2nd guy was in a mazda6 loaded, perfect English just picked me up and drove me and dropped me off where I asked him to.

Both were fine but just getting in and going was better, it was a short trip and unless I was sweating my balls off in the car I couldn't care less if the air wasn't perfect.

I gave both 5 stars as they were both very nice drivers with clean cars that got me where I was going but there isn't a need for questions except maybe a "hey how are you today".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

hchav said:


> Yeah UberX, I have a 2015 Honda Accord with black leather. Does not accepting trips affect rating? I just find it hard to believe that people would rate me low after comments such as:
> 
> "You saved my life with the iphone charger, I was not sure how I was going to uber back"
> "Man these back seats are real comfortable, who would've known"
> ...


I would NEVER hand my phone to someone.


----------



## Fusion_HAR (Apr 3, 2015)

All I offer to my passengers is a charger and gum. I know how anxious people can get when their phones drop down to 6% (the horror!), so I would rather not get downrated because I didn't race them home before their poor phone shuts off. The mints are there to help mask the smell of alcohol/smoke/garlic breath.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

The whole dead phone thing reminds me of the pax that get in and say..."I'm running late, can you hurry?" Pfffttt Neither of those are my fault and I won't become Superman to try and fix something that's not my problem. I'm not a babysitter.

Give me $2.00 a mile and I'll think about it. $0.90, Not a chance in hell


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

There used to be a trick to possibly see who rated you. But, when I tried it the other day, it seems that the latest iteration of the dashboard has eliminated that trick.


----------

